
My Clojure Toolchain: Vim - venantius
http://blog.venanti.us/clojure-vim/
======
jakebasile
I've been looking for something explaining how to work with Fireplace as I
just couldn't wrap my head around it. Thanks for the information!

~~~
venantius
I'm glad it was useful! One of the things I've heard consistently from folks
looking to use Vim with Clojure was that they weren't sure how to use
Fireplace.

